
Hugging Face: New Transformer Container and Notebooks - elir
https://ml-showcase.paperspace.com/projects/hugging-face
======
DTE
Just a quick note: Morgan Funtowicz from HuggingFace did an awesome webinar
overview of the transformers library here for anyone who is interested
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=SUqi_E_Lyjs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?reload=9&v=SUqi_E_Lyjs)

